# Suche Tutorial für Multiplayer



## Peter@Pan (31. Okt 2005)

Hi Leute,

kennt einer von euch eine Page mit einem Tutorial/oder Beispielen zum Thema: "Multiplayer in Echtzeit-Spielen"? (Ich meine also keine Spiele wie Schach, deren Spielablauf auf aufeinander folgenden Zügen beruht).

Vielen Dank im vorraus,

Peter@Pan


----------



## Semerzo (31. Okt 2005)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=7152
Da schon mal reingesehn?


----------



## Peter@Pan (31. Okt 2005)

Ja hatte ich bereits gesehen. Allerdings konnte ich keine Tutorials zu dem Thema finden - SourceCode schon (wobei das Material muss ich erstmal prüfen).


----------

